# Dunwich Dynamo 19th July 2008



## 4F (29 Apr 2008)

Roll call for the potential Cycle Chat posse


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2008)

Maybe. I'll see what shape I'm in after the Exmouth Exodus.


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2008)

Hmmm just read up on that one. Maybe a possibility .....


----------



## spandex (29 Apr 2008)

Where is Dunwich?


----------



## Milo (29 Apr 2008)

Its a shed on the east coast according to a mate that did it 2 years ago.


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2008)

The main town is about 3 miles under the North Sea now and all that's left is a small village on the north east Suffolk coast.


----------



## Will1985 (29 Apr 2008)

Aye! I'll need some "to see" lights probably, but I've certainly been thinking about it.

It is between Aldeburgh and Southwold, about 110 miles as the crow flies from London.


----------



## Baggy (29 Apr 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Maybe. I'll see what shape I'm in after the Exmouth Exodus.



Is gnarled a shape?


----------



## wafflycat (30 Apr 2008)

I have unfinished business with the Dun Run after last year's torrential rain.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Apr 2008)

I think so!


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2008)

Baggy said:


> Is gnarled a shape?



It's a better one than the shape I had in November. That was spherical...


----------



## Tynan (30 Apr 2008)

100% certain barring major unforeseens

120 and a bit is what I read

can't wait, going to do a few longish one between now and then

train hard (ish) and all that


----------



## Twenty Inch (1 May 2008)

Yes, possibly - would be my third.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Yes, possibly - would be my third.



Did you do last years wet one ? 

I will be a Dunwich Dynamo virgin


----------



## Twenty Inch (6 May 2008)

No, I did 1997, and then 2005, I think. It's all a bit of a blur, really. 2005 especially, as I hadn't done any training - hadn't even been on the bike for 6 weeks beforehand. It's a good laugh.


----------



## alans (5 Jun 2008)

wafflycat said:


> I have unfinished business with the Dun Run after last year's torrential rain.



I too have unfinished business with the Dun Run from 4 years ago & will get roundtoit one day.

I might do it next time in a bikini if I can borrow a red one from someone


----------



## ak88 (5 Jun 2008)

Thinking of it with a couple of people from work. Been meaning to train for it as I have done nothing like that distance. My commute in is now 13 miles which I have no issue with, back home is the short route (only 4 miles!). Did do a 35 mile ride about 5-6 weeks back and that wasn't an issue. 

Whats the level of fitness as I imagine 120 miles plus is an order of magnitude harder than my commute.


----------



## 4F (5 Jun 2008)

ak88 said:


> Thinking of it with a couple of people from work. Been meaning to train for it as I have done nothing like that distance. My commute in is now 13 miles which I have no issue with, back home is the short route (only 4 miles!). Did do a 35 mile ride about 5-6 weeks back and that wasn't an issue.
> 
> Whats the level of fitness as I imagine 120 miles plus is an order of magnitude harder than my commute.



Well my commute is 28 miles daily and at the moment doing between 110 - 180 miles per week. Did my first 70 miler some weeks back and planning to ride home afterwards turning it into a 150 miler and as long as the backside holds out, I think I should be OK. 

I would think that with you base level of miles is a good staring point, can you not add the 13 miles back home as well rather than 4?


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jun 2008)

Something which poses a conundrum for me at the moment is that of lights. Currently, I have 2 front Cateye EL-510s with an LD-600 and TL-AU100 for the back....all battery powered.

Reading reports of past rides, this doesn't appear to be enough for the 7 hours between sunset and sunrise, even with spare sets of batteries. Any ideas of a cheapish front "to see" light? Is a head light also any use?


----------



## 4F (6 Jun 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Something which poses a conundrum for me at the moment is that of lights. Currently, I have 2 front Cateye EL-510s with an LD-600 and TL-AU100 for the back....all battery powered.
> 
> Reading reports of past rides, this doesn't appear to be enough for the 7 hours between sunset and sunrise, even with spare sets of batteries. Any ideas of a cheapish front "to see" light? Is a head light also any use?



I'm just eating lots of carrots at the moment and will tuck in behind someone with some decent lights when my smarts have run out


----------



## Baggy (8 Jun 2008)

ak88 said:


> Thinking of it with a couple of people from work. Been meaning to train for it as I have done nothing like that distance. My commute in is now 13 miles which I have no issue with, back home is the short route (only 4 miles!). Did do a 35 mile ride about 5-6 weeks back and that wasn't an issue. Whats the level of fitness as I imagine 120 miles plus is an order of magnitude harder than my commute.


I think there are three main issues to consider - comfort on the bike, psychological preparation and your fuelling strategy.

You may have the base level fitness to enable you to ride the distance at a sensible speed - but you need to get your bum, hands and feet used to being on a bike for long periods of time.

If you can get in some longer rides, do, as it will give you confidence to know you can manage longer distances and you will also know what kind of food/drink your body needs for this kind of distance, most people need to snack and drink fairly frequently, whereas you can get away with hardly anything over 35 miles. 

Basically, at 3.30am, when you've got 50 miles left to go, it feels as if the sun is never going to come up and you're fantasising about your duvet it's more bearable if you're not hungry/knackered and wondering if you'll ever be able to sit down again.

The first time I rode the Dun I'd been riding commutes of 20 miles total per day, 3/4 days per week, and a 40 or 50 mile ride at weekends for 2 months beforehand. About a month before managed a 75 mile ride and felt ok afterwards so knew I should be up for the distance. The Dun itself felt like a long way but felt fairly confident and I enjoyed it no end...


----------



## Laser157 (9 Jun 2008)

This is my first post in Cycle Chat.

I did the DD last year and it was a great experience. Take heart those of you worried about fitness - I'm 64, not got strong legs, have got a slightly arthritic knee and have a few extra pounds around my middle. I did the ride on a heavy Dawes Galaxy with some 'puncture-proof' but also heavy Marathon Plus tyres. I started about 8.30pm and arrived at 5.55am.

Riding at night was great fun. Five hours of heavy rain was not quite such fun, but somehow dulled the pain of the effort required. I was glad I had over-dressed and some people did get quite cold.

Lights - I used a 5 LED Cateye for the foregound (4x2500mah rechargable AA batteries) and an EL-530 single LED with (4 AA alkalines) which projects an excellent focussed beam for the longer distance. This combination was fine even in the rain.

Hoping to do the Exodus next weekend, but not decided yet which bike to use. Tempted to use my lighter road bike despite the higher gearing, less puncture-proof tyres and a harder saddle. May take the cleats off too for when I grind to a halt on the hills and can't twist to release with my bad knee!!

Will see what the Met Office say on Saturday morning. Then the Dynamo again in July - wouldn't miss it!!


----------



## ak88 (10 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I would think that with you base level of miles is a good staring point, can you not add the 13 miles back home as well rather than 4?




My commute is via this http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&h...0412&sspn=0.107384,0.279808&ie=UTF8&om=0&z=12

which was supplied by robjs in another thread. 

Not sure of the taking the reverse back as I don't really fancy the East Way back in the Hackney area.

Anyone have good suggestions for a route from City London to Canary Wharf or around 10 miles? 

On to lights - thanks for the info Laser157 - I only have a Cateye EL510 (which is a steady light) and a EL135 (which I use in flash mode). Thinking I might need an upgrade.

Any one with help about nutrition?


----------



## Baggy (11 Jun 2008)

ak88 said:


> Any one with help about nutrition?


Some people seem to do fine on what they would eat during the day, others find that their metabolism objects to doing exercise when it should be asleep!

There's some info on this thread here: http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=13691

Try to make sure you eat regularly, even if you don't really want to - that your energy levels remain constant.

A can of coke works wonders towards the end of the ride 

Laser, hope to see you on Saturday at the Exodis - I'll be manning the roving tea van with Chuffy.


----------



## Laser157 (12 Jun 2008)

Hi Baggy - I'll keep an eye out for you! Identification clues for me - gray hair and slow on hills.

I tried to register for the EE website forum but no reply to two e.mails over the last 5 or six days. Maybe everyone is very busy?

Can't decide whether to use my lighter bike - a Focus Cayo. It's easier to propel but has no mudguards, higher gears, narrow tyres and a harder saddle. In case I decided to use it and grind to a halt on the hills I've replaced cleats with toeclip pedals. In any case walking around on SPD-SLs is horrible. If it is likely to rain I'll wheel out the Galaxy.

PS as you can see I'm practising staying up all night!


----------



## Baggy (12 Jun 2008)

We'll be easily identifiable 'cos we'll be sitting in a red van, surrounded by tea so say hello 

Don't think there's _much_ rain forecast....

There are a couple of long climbs - but am sure the Cayo would be fine.
Personally I always go for a comfy saddle and low gears over any distance, but as I own a tourer and an Audax bike don't really have a choice to make!


----------



## karl j (18 Jun 2008)

quite fancy this, this year. Quite fancied it last year too but an enforced stay in Addenbrookes put a dent in that plan. 

Anyone doing it fixed ?


----------



## Tynan (21 Jun 2008)

defo doing it and there's a few others say the same

for fixed types, the london fixed gear forum is awash


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2008)

What sort of time are people planning to arrive at the start of this ? 6,7,8 ?? Looking to book my train and don't want to end up arriving too early / late


----------



## karl j (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What sort of time are people planning to arrive at the start of this ? 6,7,8 ?? Looking to book my train and don't want to end up arriving too early / late



Hi, quote from the 2008 FAQ's - 
*"What time?*
8pm for a 9pm start. That's PM. Saturday evening. 19 July 2008. Careful, that start time isn't precise, people start to leave when they feel like it after 8pm..."

Anyone else in suitable locations of Norfolk or Suffolk fancy the ride back up the coast after ?


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2008)

karl j said:


> Hi, quote from the 2008 FAQ's -
> *"What time?*
> 8pm for a 9pm start. That's PM. Saturday evening. 19 July 2008. Careful, that start time isn't precise, people start to leave when they feel like it after 8pm..."
> 
> Anyone else in suitable locations of Norfolk or Suffolk fancy the ride back up the coast after ?



Karl J, wrong way for me I will be riding back south from the finish. Looks like I will get the 5:30 or 6 train then which will give a little time to chill out beforehand


----------



## Baggy (23 Jun 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Karl J, wrong way for me I will be riding back south from the finish. Looks like I will get the 5:30 or 6 train then which will give a little time to chill out beforehand



Chilling out beforehand is one of the best parts, getting to see what everyone else is riding, having a last minute chow mein, meeting up with people, feeling sick with nerves


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2008)

oooo, soon come, came home today like a professional, bike in for its free first service on the 10th

the tips on the southwark site said take a few days off beforehand, anyone else doing that or does a real man just take it in his stride?

I'm thinking about riding onto Ipswich after a brekko and a rest rather than waiting for coaches and stuff, anyone on for that

(so I can find it)


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2008)

Commuting as usual that week so no chance of a break. I will be heading back Ipswich way afterwards so if you want a guide to the train station no problem.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2008)

ditto and love it, wondering how much difference a few days rest would make, I feel shags stronger on a Monday morning than a Friday morning

jolly good FatFella, as long as you're there in good time

god am I setting my self up for a long slog of a time!


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2008)

Well I have a bbq to go to on the Sunday so I don't intend on hanging around. I was thinking 10 hours should do it including stops so eta Dunwich 6ish, bite to eat and then set of for Ipswich.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Jul 2008)

I'm almost certainly going - not sure of the logistics yet though. I'll be coming down from work in Lincolnshire to Kings X, riding to Dunwich and then going back to Norfolk.

Karl J - If I'm still up to it, I'll either ride up to Lowestoft/Oulton and get the train to Norwich from there which is 18 miles, or more directly to home (going through Bungay towards Norwich) which is 25 for me.

What about kit to take? It sounds like "Be Prepared" is the motto for this, so is a full complement of rain gear necessary? I'm wondering whether to get my Gridlock jacket out of summer hibernation!


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2008)

you sound like my man then fat fella, in theory anyway

as for kit, all about the weather forecast init, it is July after all, hopefully

no more than a proof top I reckon, as much for warm and visible as anything else, gets cold out there in the country when a man gets a bit weary I suspect


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jul 2008)

An updated show of hands please: I am away from home tomorrow so my packing is tonight. Haven't booked a train ticket yet either but envisage being in London by 7:30.


----------



## 4F (14 Jul 2008)

Yes. Planning to arrive 6:30 ish to get some nosh and a cold one with Tynan beforehand.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2008)

Tynan is rock solid 100% barring anything drastic relating to kids

waiting on weather forecast as regards clothes

head says longs and long sleeves for the wee hours, gung ho says shorts and a top for laters, wait and see I suppose

FatFella's got my number will if you want to rdv for chinese and discouraging us from having too much to drink, summer evenings and excitement and pubs tend to go one way with me


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2008)

gawd am I ready, been riding very hard for the last two weeks, aching legs, not sleeping enough, dozing off in the daytime, including today, a quick beer last night turned into three plus four or five Pimms plus three champagnes

on the way home the chain started skipping, on setting off again I left my pannier behind in Camden, luckily the lights were on the bike but lost pump, computer, multitool, and some sundry old stuff, hell of a time today getting a replacement computer, JD Cycles have promised to deliver tomorrow, bless them

so chain clean and oil tomorrow, check tyres, take kids to fete, suspect I'll be asleep outside the pub when everyone else sets off

must get to bed early tonight, woke up suddenly at 5am today with cramp in my calf

the only thing I have managed is over eating, had three visits to the free buffet in the student bar and my dinner when I got home late


----------



## andygates (18 Jul 2008)

At least you've got a bike to ride. I have to pray that the Brommie at the shop has all its bits!


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2008)

ah, for once the bike is A1 and the rider is the dubious thing here

best of luck with that, I'm rather keenly awaiting the parcel from JD (would yu believe it arrived at this exact moment, yay)

erm, I think I'm ready


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Jul 2008)

I will not be there for obvious reasons but hope you all enjoy the night and that some kind person will give an account of how it went and with luck post some photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BentMikey (19 Jul 2008)

Tynan and anyone else, gissa shout if you see me there! I'm so excited I can't have my usual afternoon nap.

I'll be on the black recumbent, mega tailbox, and blue/white LondonSkaters Speed Team strip with LSMike on the back.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2008)

aye aye captain

rear wheel trued, second bottle fitted

chain cleaned and oiled, brakes tweaked

tyres checked and pumped

snacks lying around waiting to be packed, clothes all over the house

that wind has backed to blow eastwards, get in!

tynan is on a red fratello with red ortlieb, white helmet


----------



## tdr1nka (19 Jul 2008)

Cycling home from Marylebone this evening I rode from Marble Arch to Victoria with a guy who was on his way to catch the train down to the start.

Always good to meet another friendly cyclist!

Sadly I too will not be there(maybe next year?)but to all who are going, have a great time!


----------



## longers (20 Jul 2008)

Have you finished yet?


----------



## Will1985 (20 Jul 2008)

Yes I got back an hour ago - and I cycled 29 miles home into a headwind too, so that makes it just about 150 miles for me.

I was with Tynan for the first 70 miles until the stop at Lavenham and then I stayed there for 2 hours which included a much needed nap. Soloed the next 20 at a good pace and then found a chap on a singlespeed to go all the way to Dunwich with.

We had no rain and the wind was favourable.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2008)

I wrote a long witty review but somehow lost it, bah

Will is a gent and a bit bloody rapid

long dark tiring and at times grim ride

rode onto Ipswich with a charming man called erm, forget, 30 miles and two hours into the headwind to just catch the 8.45

exactly 12 hours with at least 10 hours in the saddle, with the Ipswich jaunt, 152.something miles (sorry Will)

worn out

Tynan out


----------



## 4F (20 Jul 2008)

Well done boys, glad the weather held out for you. Gutted I was unable to make it.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2008)

A good performance and you all now deserve a rest, well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jul 2008)

/Mikey says a big sorry to Tynan and his ride mate. Misled them on my GPS, and by the time I'd found out, 500m later, Tynan and co had disappeared uphill much faster than I could go on my bike, and I couldn't catch you to stop you.

I did AirZound a few times, but to no avail, and chased to the next turnoff to recover the route.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2008)

pish mikey, my apologies to you for being so brief with you, I rather followed my legs all night so either you were tearing past me or me creeping past you

I think I went wrong perhaps three times all night but every time me or the bloke with me at the time realised the problem and sorted it

there was one where me and some guy picked up a long straight downhill and went for it to both just barely hear a howl in the distance of 'LEFT' that saved our arses big time

a good time with good people, I feel remarkably straight today, been out to a fete, a bit loose legged and a bit tired, gawd am I going to be wrong tomorrow, there were two separate long stretches yesterday where my back, arms and thighs were aching a lot and I just kept going regardless, that's going to bite for sure

for the first time that dreadful contraption of yours looked sensible last night Mikey, I had a good look into the cockpit and saw the dashboard and the interior light, uphills didn't look good though, granted it was a bloody bat going downhills


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jul 2008)

Hehehe, if I got a proper light bent, and got rid of all the crap I was carrying, I could be 15kg lighter. That would make uphills a lot faster, since that's a significant % of my bodyweight.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2008)

I rather liked the limo look, it did bite you on the hills though it seemed

Mind you, as a larger rider with a very heavy pannier I was tearing down hills myself, freewheeling past people pedalling is always strange


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jul 2008)

Yep, still 3-5km/hour faster average speed on my commute though. Maybe next year I'll have the dosh to buy a proper fast one, and the fitness to really make use of it.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jul 2008)

Wow, that was a great DD for me! Some of the highlights were:

Meeting up at the pub in London Fields, and saying hello to so many old friends!

Spending so much of the ride with LSST (LSCT really) and Chris N, what a pleasure! Crikey Ray, you've done far more mileage than I have this year, no wonder you were going so fast!!!

My lights - 2 x Fenix P3D were so bright that they lit up the entire road. I remember descending several dark lanes at 30mph and still having plenty of light. Chris N and I had somewhat similar lighting power, riding together was just awesome lighting power, almost as good as a cars!

Meeting several forumites I hadn't met before - Tynan, Will1985, Adamski, Chris N, Sergeant Pluck, etc.

My GPS with Chris's route. Awesome, though I got it wrong twice, once because I'd inadvertently scrolled, and thus couldn't see the upcoming turn, and once because I misread it. Ended up taking Chris and Tynan off course, oops! Oh, actually went wrong a third time on the way to Hailsworth. The beauty of the GPS is that you see very quickly when you've taken a wrong turning, and corrections are easy to make. Knowledge is power, or rather lots of saved effort!!!

Just being let on the train at Hailsworth, and feeling very bad about the 75-odd cyclists at Darsham, none of whom were let on. This is why I cycled the extra distance to the more northerly station. I can't see this working next time, I will probably ride the 30 plus miles back to Ipswich directly instead. We did have to do a speed wheel removal of the 3 uprights and stand my bent vertically on the tailbox before the guard was happy to let us stay on, not obscuring the exits.

The last blast into Dunwich, that was exhilarating blasting past all the upright cyclists!!! Recumbents are funny, they have a completely different rhythm from uprights, a little slower uphill, and much faster downhill. Going with the flow makes for much less effort and faster progress, trying to stick with the uprights just leads to slowness and pain. I would certainly have been a lot faster had I had a proper lightweight bent, instead of 25kg of bike and too much crap in the tailbox.

Getting into the beach at 06:05!!

Seeing the beautiful moonlight, made the scenery much more interesting! And dawn and the subsequent sunshine was just lovely!!! That has to be one of the best rides I've yet done.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jul 2008)

Not quite 150 mate, more like 143. I think the ride itself was 112 miles. Add to that a mile or two for unplanned detours, and the mileage to and from the event, and it's easy to do a lot more.

I must admit I was totally surprised by how strong I felt after the ride, I was quite prepared to ride into Ipswich or Diss if we hadn't been allowed onto the train at Halesworth. The first year and the last time I did it in 2005, I was completely cream crackered and barely able to ride anywhere. I was very lucky in getting onto Aunty Charlotte's bus that year too, thanks to Zipperhead selling me his spare ticket.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2008)

me and someone else that looked serious both had 121.something including perhaps a mile of detours

and User came across to say hi to me and Will, dripping in CC gear as we were, I had a top on but Will has head to toe

I was shattered on arrival at Lavenham and the finish but fully restored after the stops, felt fine on the way to Ipswich, the chap I rode there with was a tad pedestrian. for the last ten miles even coasting down hills hurt, a lot

Tore into work this morning with lots of enthusiasm, sore arse and a numb finger tip notwithstanding

the not quite as much fun bits are fading away already leaving only the manly heroic bits, give me another week and it'll be all beer and skittles in blazing sunshine


----------



## Wobbly John (21 Jul 2008)

I clocked up 117 miles on the Dun run, which several people agreed with. Added another 40 going home (to Stowmarket station/station to home).

I stayed at the finish for about 5 hours, and still met a few riders who hadn't finished as I rode back to Peasenhall.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> I stayed at the finish for about 5 hours



sod that, the breakfast was very nice but thereafter what was there to do, even with it being a nice day, even with the Ipswich ride I was home for noon before the coaches would even have set off


----------



## Haitch (21 Jul 2008)

I suppose you all know that the Dunwich Dynamo is featured on the Bike show on Radio Resonance this afternoon at 18.30.


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jul 2008)

Tynan - don't forget to add the miles getting to London Fields in the first place!

I'm going to post up my GPS data, some pics and a review of my front light at some point in the next week.

I'm a bit disappointed that the top speed appears to be only 60kph down Ballingdon Hill into Sudbury!


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jul 2008)

There's this ITV video: http://www.yournews.itvlocal.com/Clip.aspx?key=495EF5005A3E5395

Tynan and I are on it at the petrol station at 2:05.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2008)

nice one, cool

and Will, really, you were my witness that I zeroed the comp before we set off

I'm nobly ignoring the 6.5 miles I rode to get to the start

your lights were lovely will, like being followed by a car, 'only' 60kph?

I found the downhills rather unnerving, no sensation of downhill other than feeling the bike going faster, no way of seeing what waht ahead beyond a certain point, spec those later ones, fortunately in the daylight with the lovely sharp turn with gravel at their foot, fotunately I was riding at this point with someone that had clearly had a spill on gravel at some point in his life


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jul 2008)

Woooohoooo! I'm still buzzing from this ride.

One weird side effect is that when I put my skates on yesterday, my legs felt like they belonged to someone else for a couple of minutes until my body got used to them again. Very strange! It didn't take long to get back to normal though.


----------



## Tynan (23 Jul 2008)

ditto, I'm feeling much more of a real cyclist now, riding much harder and faster

and most oddly I've had no reaction at all, sore arse but better now, a numb fingertip still but legs, chest, back and everything else that was bloody sore during the ride have been A1 since getting home

odd as

that or I'm so old now that it'll happen tomorrow on day four


----------

